# Allnighter Chubby Moe wood/coal



## cromag53 (Oct 21, 2013)

I have an Allnighter Chubby Moe wood/coal stove but need the manufacturers paperwork to get permit to install.

Does anyone out there have copies of these I can purchase? Thanks!


----------



## pen (Oct 22, 2013)

If you cannot find the document you need here (and I can't remember ever seeing this manual) then perhaps they will be OK if you install to NFPA 211 guidelines which are pretty much the maximum protection as far as a stove that is not UL listed?

This document may not be the gospel, but will give you an idea of what's necessary.  Run it past them.

Is this to be installed on a combustible floor or concrete or in a fireplace? 

Good luck!


----------



## cromag53 (Oct 22, 2013)

cromag53 said:


> I have an Allnighter Chubby Moe wood/coal stove but need the manufacturers paperwork to get permit to install.
> 
> Does anyone out there have copies of these I can purchase? Thanks!


Thanks for the advice, If no one comes up with the originals (i know it's a long shot) on the forum, I will follow it and run those docs by them. The company that made my stove went out of business in the 1980's and the model is obscure. 
I'm going to mount it on a fireproof platform on a combustible floor. Thanks again!


----------



## brenndatomu (Oct 22, 2013)

Try posting this over on nepacrossroads.com coal burning forum. I think I remember them talking about their chubbys...wait, that didn't sound good.  Anyways, I bet someone over there can help you.


----------



## cromag53 (Oct 24, 2013)

brenndatomu said:


> Try posting this over on nepacrossroads.com coal burning forum. I think I remember them talking about their chubbys...wait, that didn't sound good.  Anyways, I bet someone over there can help you.



Great idea! I just registered after clicking on that link, i bet it should produce some response. I'll post it if I get something. Thanks for the tip!


----------

